# New bigger head for flashlight



## pinkpanda3310 (Oct 11, 2020)

I did a trade with a fella where i supplied him with a new host.  He was going to fill it with his own electronics so all i needed was something that fit his desires.  He wanted a multi cell, multi emitter light.  I had a light that was close but the head wasn't quite big enough for the reflector.  After measuring up the existing light and reflector i modeled up something on the pc.



















I needed to make up a mandrel to mount the head facing the other way













DOH!  It wasn't perfectly centered ....


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Oct 11, 2020)

He also wanted a mounting point for a tripod









Final product looks kinda close to the digital design.  I was kinda proud of that since i'm not all that digital.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 11, 2020)

Very nice project.


----------



## epanzella (Oct 11, 2020)

Nice Job! Hope your buddy enjoys his thousand dollar flashlight!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 11, 2020)

just awesome!


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks guys.  I don't know where you pulled that figure from, epanzella but I'll take it as a compliment.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Oct 11, 2020)

very nice! are you going to anodise it to match?


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Oct 11, 2020)

Had no plans to.  Too late now anyway,  light has already been sent away.


----------

